# Audi A6 quattro



## DANA2000 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a question maybe someone can help me out When i turn the steering wheel back and forth there is a noise in the steering when im driving it is constantly like a ruff rattle noise already replaced the ball joint arms tie rod stabilizer bars what the hell is it im thinking the rack but?????? please any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

could be your steering pump. Mine recently started acting up and i turned the car of popped the hood and opened the steering fluid cap, turned the steering wheel from left to right without the vehicle on and did that a couple of times closed the cap up and my metal grinding noise was gone. it still squeals lightly but im fine with that aslong as it dosnt crack


----------

